# Missing Semi-Automatic Weapons



## joe251 (Mar 10, 2011)

Missing Semi-Automatic Weapons
Flagler County Florida
Reward Offered

AK47 Rifle, Serial #P4710611
Mini Uzi Carbine, Serial #MC01625
HC Spectre Pistol, Serial #B6944

REF. Save my Guns - REWARD

We are looking for 3 missing guns. A police report was filed. All 3 firearms are registered in the National Police Database, NCIC and the Florida Stolen Gun Registry, FCIC. Please give out the above website to: family, friends, relatives, co-workers, local gun/pawn shops and gun show circuits. We will be greatful for any help big or small.

joe251


----------

